# 546 gravely



## Steve b (Jun 28, 2019)

Question for someone with a bit more experience on a 546 I was blowing snow this past winter and all was fine for about 20 minutes then all of a sudden it started only blowing the snow a couple of feet? The splines shaft in between the fan and front augers was not slipping. Could this possibly be the pto clutch slipping?


----------

